# PP88r.....Is anyone having good luck with this unit??



## kuda427 (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys
I've read what seems to be a lot of negative stuff on the 88r unit
Is there anyone that is having a good experience using it???
I've already bought one but have not installed it yet...and quite frankly ...not sure if I will after reading all the negative reports on it
Please gimme some good news
I'm running some pretty high end tweets and such and don't wanna screw them up..

Thanks in advance 
Kuda


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I am having good luck with it, the plug issue make sure you mount it either with the plug facing up or zip tie the wiring in position where it won't pull on the plug. I did the later and have had very little trouble keeping connection. 
Now with the tweet issue people have been having I can't comment as mine hasn't switched tunes on me, but I am not using the control knob and have always had more than one tune saved so it can't default to a full range signal. If you are really worried place a cap inline and it'll keep your tweets safe.
Hope this helps set your mind at ease, at $200 for a dsp I was expecting to have to work out some issues so it wasn't a big deal for me and if you don't feel like you can run it I would see if you can snatch up one of the DEQ8's that are dirt cheap right now.


----------



## kuda427 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks man
Gonna give it a go
Gotta buddy here to help 
Gonna do the inline cap also 
I appreciate the input


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

No problem let us know how it goes.


----------

